# Little meeting in the Netherlands



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Yesterday we were with some German friends in the Netherlands.
We were looking for a lokation for a meeting, this time in the Netherlands and not in Germany.
Here are some pictures.

http://picasaweb.google.nl/Hiro.Havanese/Lutterzand280908#









Lutterzand wood


















very small car......









Thomas and Heike









Sam


















Bino


















Hiro


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

What a beautiful place.
And absolutely gorgeous photos of gorgeous dogs!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

As always fabulous pictures of gorgeous subjects! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*AWESOME *


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

So cute! I love the pics in full run!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What a lovely day for a get together. Great photos of those beautiful Havs. I really love the last one, where you see leaves flying about behind Hiro after he ran through. Great shot! eace:


----------

